# Color of your BMW



## NWS Alpine (Dec 20, 2008)

Alpine white and chateau red


----------



## Jimb079 (Jul 29, 2008)

Carbon Black Metallic:









Natural Brown


----------



## bimmerblack (May 5, 2008)

Jet Black/Schwarz 2, Tan interior. This is a good thread, as i'm getting a respray later in the year and i'm now considering carbon black or imola red


----------



## danGIMP (Oct 1, 2008)

I've got a titanium silver E46 right now but I'm hoping to find a bronzit beige metallic E30 someday.


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

Mine is Titanium Grey


----------



## thkfast (Dec 26, 2008)

New member: Just started my search for a 335i in Crimson Red with Beige interior. Besides the legendary attention RED is rumored to attract when it comes to law enforcement, WHY is RED such an UNCOMMON color on a BMW? There isn't one pre-owned RED 335i within 500 miles of where I live in Iowa!?!


----------



## jonathan2263 (Dec 26, 2008)

monochromatic baby...Alpine White with Black leather.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Alpina white on the 328 and BMW Violetred on the Z3. All used cars but the Violet Red grows on ya!!


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Jet Black after back to back white BMWs. I was tired of white although in Florida it has a lot going for it. The black looks really good. Now if I can just keep it clean.


----------



## 03clyde (Nov 30, 2008)

Barbera Red Metallic over Cream Beige - not too many around - yet.


----------



## madmat3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Meer Green or Sea Green with Black Leather interior.

Very rare exterior color that is stunning when clean. Need the hood repainted though...damn rock chips!!!


----------



## rgr887 (Feb 27, 2006)

Deep Metallic Green with beige leather. Rare and classic. Being Scottish and Irish had something to do with the color scheme.


----------



## elhombre (Dec 28, 2007)

*colors*

'03 e46 steel blue metallic, '99 e36 black on black


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

Black Sapphire x2
Next two will likely be deep sea blue and possibly cashmere silver


----------



## That Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

535xi is Space Grey over Grey. Wife's car so who am I to critique the color choice. Exterior is very easy to keep clean looking and enough metallic to not be overly boring. While I have not been a fan of BMW grey interiors in the past the current E60 grey has enough black on the dash, door panels, and console to not appear awash in lifeless grey. 

Z4 is Titanium Silver over Black. Not flashy but appears purposeful. In Z4’s I like Carbon Black over Natural Brown (like chocolate peanut butter ice cream) or Alpine White over Dream Red.


----------



## dougyfresh825 (Sep 9, 2008)

CalypsoRot metallic red. :thumbup: have only seen a couple with the same color e36


----------



## Xyphion (Dec 27, 2008)

Imola Red with Black Leather
2004 325xi


----------



## LeilaniS (Dec 28, 2008)

thkfast said:


> New member: Just started my search for a 335i in Crimson Red with Beige interior. Besides the legendary attention RED is rumored to attract when it comes to law enforcement, WHY is RED such an UNCOMMON color on a BMW? There isn't one pre-owned RED 335i within 500 miles of where I live in Iowa!?!


I don't have a 335i, but my 128i is Crimson Red with Savannah Beige interior. It was the last '08 in the Western region with this color combination and with the options I wanted, so I consider myself lucky that I didn't have to order an '09. Personally, I don't care much for red on sedans, but I think it's very sharp on coupes and verts.

I can't imagine myself driving any other car but this one for a very long time...there's no other car on my wish list for now!


----------



## LeilaniS (Dec 28, 2008)

Jimb079 said:


> Carbon Black Metallic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUM! This would be my choice in a sedan. :thumbup:


----------



## ISHI (Dec 27, 2008)

I got Montego Blue because its an awesome, rare color around here. After this happened while parked at my job, I'm kind of rethinking my choice










I kind of work in a ghetto, dimly lit area so its not a huge surprise this happened, just very disappointing.. Should have got Black or white...:dunno:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Currently have an apline white 335 and going back to Munich in April for another AW. Black leather. I have the aluminum trim, but opted for the grey poplar this time around for a change. Is there really any other color other than white?


----------



## BimmerBeaner96 (Dec 30, 2008)

alpine white with tan interior


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Arctic Silver Metallic. I like it still but I'd really like a coupe. I have no need for 4 doors or back seats.


----------



## Tater49 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jet Black, Black Interior


----------



## Bell528i (Aug 24, 2008)

Arctic Silver Metallic with black interior, love the color but wish I had Barbera Red or Le Mans Blue!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

I just put in an order for a Montego Blue 335i E90...should be assembled in the next couple of days.


----------



## PDP///M (Oct 9, 2008)

1998 M Roadster, arctic silver


----------



## aarasteh (May 13, 2008)

Titanium Silver! Very rare, I have only seen 2 BMW's in this same color...odd:eeps:


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

A couple of recent pics of my 3's.


----------



## dubis (Dec 30, 2006)

Orient Blue metallic


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

ScubaCinci said:


> Z4MC = Interlagos Blue, X3 = Montego Blue and Z3C = Montreal Blue. Sorry, no pics at the moment.


Nice line-up, and great color choices. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



dubis said:


> Orient Blue metallic


One of my favorites.

Mine's Avus blue metallic


----------



## mlambert831 (Oct 4, 2008)

PhilipWOT said:


> Nice line-up, and great color choices. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> Mine's Avus blue metallic


I hate you with all my heart.


----------

